# Hi I'm new and 2ww 2nd iui *



## MUTTON (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello,

Day 7 post iui 2nd try and signs of insanity is starting to show as I over analyse everything.  TTC for over 2 years, am 'just' 37 - have a fybroid that they say is not in the way - and thus have unexplained infertility.  All tests were fine, and DP was a confirmed stallion much to his delight - typical man.  However, whilst all good news, it makes it majorily frustrating. 

Anyway, I need some advice please.  Firstly, what are the do's and don't in the 2ww as I have just read some rather gloomy news that you may have no baths, no mating, no chocolate, no exercise etc etc etc and of course I have done all of these things.  I was told at the hosp. that I should get on as normal - I was even told to have a glass of wine on my birthday - I had a few sips of DPs and felt majorily guilty! 2 years of trying not to drink is lets face it going to drive anyone to insanity. Anyway, if anyone can console me that this is exaggerated drivvle or confirm that I should be a bit more restrained I would love to hear from you.  

Secondly, I am rather confused about the sort of symptoms that are considered 'normal'.  1st time around I injected 50ml puregon for 9 days, had 1 follicle and then got AF after 11 days feeling bloated, hormonal and crampy.  I guess that I was inseminated too late if I already got AF on day 11 - what do you think?  2nd time I injected 75ml for 8 days had 3 follicles and they went ahead (yikes) and have had no symptoms apart from tender bossoms until today.  Today I woke up feeling bloated so am now worried that its not working as that's what I felt the first time.  So what is normal - do all of you have symptoms or not?  I gather that being neurotic is not going to help me but it seems to come so naturally in this process.

Thanks for any advice.  Apologies for the essay!


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hello and a very warm welcome to FF, It is lovely to meet you. 

and 

Love
Suzanne
xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi & welcome Mutton!

My DH was the same as yours with his SA, good enough to pin on the fridge & show his mates I was told . Like you I was unexplained.

My 1st IUI was textbook but didn't work, 2nd IUI I started jabbing late & at my 1st scan there was only 1 follie & was asked if I wanted to abandon the cycle. I carried on & insem was only 12 or so hours after HCG jab not the usual 24-36 hours. I didn't do anything different, rested for the day & then carried on as normal for the 2ww. TBH there is no 'normal' set of symptoms for either a BFP or a BFN. I had expected creamy white cm as this seemed to be normal when pg but got clear blobby cm. I had lots of AF cramping pains, that classic heavy AF backache & top the the leg ache. Boobs weren't really sore or not more than the -ve cycle. The only 2 symptoms I had were stabbing pains below my belly button on 9dp insem & going off pizza only a few days after insem! But everyone is different so unfortuantely the madness of the 2ww can't be resolved until test day!

If you need a shoulder or a rant feel free to PM me hon 

Gill


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Mutton, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

The 2ww is such a tough time and, sadly, I think the second week the worst as, by then, you know there's very little you can do to alter the outcome. 
I would not worry overtly about what you have done because, remember that ladies who get pregnant naturally have no idea they have conceived and they don't stop eating chocolate / having sex / having baths during that time. I think, when you are using assisted conception it is very easy to overanalyse things and to try and be very cautious. The best place for you to get advice and supoprt at the moment is on our 2ww boards, I will leave you a link:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And here are a few more links you might like yo check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Mutton

Just wanted to say 'Hello' as a fellow 2ww sufferer 

Like you I'm second round of IUI, but on day 5. To be fair it's not quite as difficult as last time, but lets face it it is early days so still lots of time to go  

Like you I was bewildered about what to do and what not to do. My Dr has simply told me to go and get on with my life after both lots of IUI - much to my disappointment 2 weeks bed rest whilst eating chocolate has never been reccommended (but don't tell my DH )

Anyway last 2ww I carried on complete as normal, other than cutting out alcohol. But as I got a BFN decided that this time round I might take it a  bit easier!  

Not doing any real exercise but on account of having 2 dogs I am walking for a couple of hours every day. But the way I look at it some exercise is probably quite good. I had my IUI on a Friday so was able to rest over the weekend. I did intend to try and make sure I put my feet up for an hour a day but to be honest it hasn't really happened! I'm lucky to be self employed so work form home most of the time, so although I'm working as normal I get to avoid the usual stress of the workplace! I did lots of lifting during my first IU (new puppy that constantly needed carrying up and down the stairs ) so have been trying to be a bit more careful this time - but still lug the hoover around and heavy shopping.

Regarding symptoms one of the things I've learned form this wonderful site is there are absolutely no hard and fast rules!!! First time round I had bad nausea, sickness and giddiness from day 7 - but end up with a BFN. So far this time been getting AF type pains but nothing today at all 

Good luck with it all and keep us posted how you get on - I'm always keen to compare symptoms 

Sending you bubbles for luck 
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Mutton

Welcome and hello, and I have to say I have found FF to be a very good focus since I joined last week.

I'm on 1st cycle of natural IUI, basted last Thursday, so day 5.  First 4.5 days I was really positive, now I'm struggling.  The   is already a struggle for me but I'm doing all the "recommended" things so if it doesn't work at least I will feel like I've done the best I can.

I am 'just 36', and don't feel like this is it for me, so trying to remain positive, although the  really tests that!

I've been having lots of cramps but no other symptoms than that.  Not sure if that's good or not.

Anyway, I'm not having the best of evenings, but wanted to say hi and  .  

Good luck & take care. XXX


----------



## MUTTON (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Relieved to get such soothing words from you all!  Many thanks. Actually feel less stressed today. Have a feeling that bloatedness hasn't been helped by curry on Monday - probably not meant to have those either  .  Even DH was shocked at the size of my stomach yesterday - he looked marginally scared which struck me as a little strange considering the goal is to give me a huge tummy! Anyway, will try and be saintly for the next 6 days - within reason.  Will pop over to the 2ww board for now so I don't overwhelm this board with my tales of woes! 

Thanks again for your kind words ... and hopeful messages! 

Lots of luck!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MUTTON said:


> Will pop over to the 2ww board for now so I don't overwhelm this board with my tales of woes!
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words ... and hopeful messages!
> 
> Lots of luck!


Aw hun, you post your tales of woe wherever you like. That's what FF is for. Being on the 2ww and all hormonal and stressed out pretty much gives you a Get Out Of Jail Free card for almost everything anyway. 

Looking forward to hearing from you. When do you test? 

C~x


----------



## MUTTON (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello,

Day 14 is 11th March - so its approaching - just slowly.  The hosp said to test day 15 to be sure but their advice has been rather sketchy to date so I will throw caution to the wind.  Still having some random symptoms such as insatiable hunger and less appealing stabbing pains & bloatedness (could be due the amount of nosh I'm consuming  ) but am still trying to be hopeful - pushing the doubts away!  Fingers crossed for all of us during the torture time xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mutton

Good to hear you're hanging on in there 

Not long to go for you, I'm a couple of days after you, my test date is 14 March. Not feeling very positive at the moment, convinced myself this ccycle hasn't worked, but hopefully that's just the hormones screwing with my head 

Only symptoms I've been having are AF cramping, real dragging sensation in my tummy (but like you don't know if thats down to me pigging out or the drugs! ). Keep feeling like I need to put my feet up but alas that isn't happening much 

Anyway keep smiling and thinking   .

Sending you lots of  

xxxxx


----------



## MUTTON (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Dizzy One,

How are you doing today? Hope you're trying to put your feet up - I've tried this week to be angelic to make up for last! I'm getting more obsessed as d-day draws near which means concentrating on working is not happening. As for the physical symptoms, I am less bloated but still have tender boobs - which I suppose is good if they stay that way. Am praying that AF doesn't turn up again early this weekend like last time. Emotionally I feel quite positive & not majorily hormonal in comparison which is good - but could be bad ha ha - the puzzles and conundrums could keep me occupied for hours!!! 

I do wonder how the other ladies have survived even more years of trying and failing after so many treatments.  Makes you feel v. humble but the idea of doing 4 more iui's before ivf, which is what they want to do with me, seems ridiculously like torture. BUT of course this time might work so we'll not worry about that yet.  

Anyway, hope you are surviving too - have a good weekend - am planning to go shopping, buy lots of trashy mags and a good book to keep me occupied!

mutton


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mutton

Yikes my 2ww is going completely wrong! I'd planned to take it really easy (didn't first time round and got BFN ) but everything's conspring against me!!! Well actually I'm conspiring against myself. I'm self employed and hoped that I'd wound down my work for these 2 weeks but have just taken on new project which is horribly urgent (aren't they always!). So contrary to how the 2ww is meant to be spent I'm frantically busy and very stressed out....arghhhhhh.The only good thing is it's distracting me from the 2ww - to be honest I keep forgetting I'm on it!

Need to get some more work done this weekend but am hoping I may find a 'putting my feet up' slot  Your plans for the weekend sound blissful! 

Really good to hear you're staying positive, I'll keep my fingers crossed the  doesn't put in an appearance.

These symptoms are so difficult aren't they? Never sure if it's down to the drugs, psychosomatic, or  
Like you I ve had bolating (and yes wind too  ) is that down to the cyclogest? Think I'd read somewhere of others getting that as a side effect.
Other than that AF type cramping and tiredness. None of that today just a corking headache! I've had no boobies symptoms, which is a bit disappointing as I was hoping they might get bigger!   

I know what you mean about wondering how others keep going through so many cycles - I just have so much admiration for anyone who goes through this game, but to go through it several times must be so draining.

After this I've got 1 more IUI then on to IVF - so desperately hope we get a BFP before then.

Anyway you take care of yourself - have a lovely lazy weekend and catch up next week.

xxxxx and


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mutton and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear of your problems trying for a baby and wish you loads of luck with your 2 week wait.

Kate xx​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Mutton

Good luck for the 11th!

Love

Emma


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Mutton,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

 for test day   

Strawberries xx


----------

